

The Exceptional Beauty of Doom 3's Source Code - nkurz
http://kotaku.com/454293019

======
ecaradec
It's quite an interesting read. Doom 3 code base use C++ in a straigforward
and simple way and it is actually the style I like the most too.

The article tells also why things are used and also why things are not used.
I'm not sure how the author came to its conclusions but I would draw the same.

I think I'll have a look at the source. Also author posted an answer from John
about the article.

